# EOI Invitation for Software Engineer 261313



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,

When the next cycle will open for EOI invitation for the category of Software Engineer 261313 ?

I've 60 points. Will these points enough to get prompt EOI invitation once the next cycle starts?

Appreciate great support.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Invitations are issued on every 2nd and 4th Monday.So n.ext round will be on 12th Oct.You didn't mention when you have submitted EOI.You can check skillselect reports and make out on your own when you can get invite


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

*EOI 189 for 261313 with 55 points*



dimpy01 said:


> Invitations are issued on every 2nd and 4th Monday.So n.ext round will be on 12th Oct.You didn't mention when you have submitted EOI.You can check skillselect reports and make out on your own when you can get invite


I want to apply for Software Engineer category 261313

I've done ACS and IELTS

As for now, I've *55 points* but as I'm working in the same company so I'll complete my 8 years of experience in November 2014 and my points in November 2014 will be 60.

As per the following website:
SkillSelect

next round of EOI invitations will start on 13 October and then on 27 October.

So what do you recommend me? Should I submit EOI with 55 points right now? As per the history what will be done with my application? Will I get invitation with 55 points? 

Should I wait till November 2014 to complete 60 points and then apply for EOI in November 2014?

Is there any chance of my EOI application being rejected because of 55 points?

Your expert opinion will be much appreciated.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

EOI won't be considered until you have 60 points so you will need to wait until November otherwise go for SS


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

mojmoj said:


> I want to apply for Software Engineer category 261313
> 
> I've done ACS and IELTS
> 
> ...


Do you have 8 years experience after 2 years of deduction in ACS skill assessment?


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

*success rate of 55 points*



dimpy01 said:


> EOI won't be considered until you have 60 points so you will need to wait until November otherwise go for SS


Thank you very much for your feedback. But I also heard couple of cases who got invitations with 55 points but with long wait.

Additionally, will I've any advantage if I submit now and update application on November 2014 to with my current employment date so that 60 points are considered?

Thirdly, due to high number of applications in 261313, do you think that I'll get invitation soon even with 60 points?

Thanks dear once again for your prompt feedback.


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

strangeangel said:


> Do you have 8 years experience after 2 years of deduction in ACS skill assessment?


yes dear, I've 8 years of experience after 2 years deduction.

Actually my total experience will be 10 years in this November.

But I got my ASC done 3 months before, so in order to complete 8 years, I've to wait till November.


----------



## strangeangel (Mar 27, 2014)

mojmoj said:


> yes dear, I've 8 years of experience after 2 years deduction.
> 
> Actually my total experience will be 10 years in this November.
> 
> But I got my ASC done 3 months before, so in order to complete 8 years, I've to wait till November.


Ok, great ...
Then you can submit eoi once you complete 8 years in Nov ...


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Your EOI will be accepted if you submit it now with 55 points but you wont get invite until its 60 (for 189 visa).
Once you enter November month you can update your EOI as soon as you have 60 points and join the queue of applicants seeking invitation (for 189 visa)

People who got invite to apply for visa with 55 points are one who must have got +5 points by seeking state nomination (for 190 visa).


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

*60 points are enough for 261313*



GinjaNINJA said:


> Your EOI will be accepted if you submit it now with 55 points but you wont get invite until its 60 (for 189 visa).
> Once you enter November month you can update your EOI as soon as you have 60 points and join the queue of applicants seeking invitation (for 189 visa)
> 
> People who got invite to apply for visa with 55 points are one who must have got +5 points by seeking state nomination (for 190 visa).


Thanks dear for your guidance.

Will 60 points be enough for sure and I'll get an invitation for sure?
Kindly note that I shall apply for EOI 189 with Software Engineer 261313 category.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

yes with 60 points you ll get invitation for sure.(max in 3 rounds)
kindly go through below link to know how invitation works
SkillSelect


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

for 2613 occupation group, you will get invited after 2 to 3 rounds (4-6 weeks) after your date of effect (the date your point tally becomes 60) .......


----------



## manukuku (Feb 12, 2015)

*EOI invitation for software engineer(261313) with 60 points*



TheExpatriate said:


> for 2613 occupation group, you will get invited after 2 to 3 rounds (4-6 weeks) after your date of effect (the date your point tally becomes 60) .......


Hi TheExpatriate / Seniors,
I have submitted EOI on 7th FEB for 189 VISA with 60 points for software engineer(261313). Can anybody share their experience that :-

1. whether there is any chance of getting invitation with 60 points ??
2. If yes than what the time frame I should expect ( by when I can expect invitation realistically)

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- yes there is a very good chance
2- Most probably by next round (27th)


----------



## manukuku (Feb 12, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> for 2613 occupation group, you will get invited after 2 to 3 rounds (4-6 weeks) after your date of effect (the date your point tally becomes 60) .......


Hi TheExpatriate / Seniors,
I have submitted EOI on 7th FEB for 189 VISA with 60 points for software engineer(261313). Can anybody share their experience that :-

1. whether there is any chance of getting invitation with 60 points ??
2. If yes than what the time frame I should expect ( by when I can expect invitation realistically)

Regards



TheExpatriate said:


> 1- yes there is a very good chance
> 2- Most probably by next round (27th)


Thanks TheExpatriate for your reply.
One more question:-
Shall I wait for 189 VISA invitation or Shall I also apply 190 VISA. ??
At first point i am interested in 189 & would like to go for 190 incase there is any issue in 189 invitation. 

Does 190 VISA EOI invitation is faster than 189 Invitation ??

Thanks for valuable suggestion.

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

189 is better and you will get it faster ...... sit and wait


----------



## manukuku (Feb 12, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> 189 is better and you will get it faster ...... sit and wait


Thanks Dear TheExpatriate


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi TheExpatriate,

Any idea when would be the next invitaion rounds in March/2015?
Thanks for help.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> Any idea when would be the next invitaion rounds in March/2015?
> Thanks for help.


13th and 27th 00:00 Canberra time


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 13th and 27th 00:00 Canberra time


Hi TheExpatriate,

Thanks for the reply. I have lodged my EOI on Mar 2. when can I expect the invitation? just being curious  . will there be any delay if multiple visa(190 and 489) options are selected while loding EOI even though we havent applied for any state or regional sponsorship?

Thanks in advance for reply.

Prashanth.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have lodged my EOI on Mar 2. when can I expect the invitation? just being curious  . will there be any delay if multiple visa(190 and 489) options are selected while loding EOI even though we havent applied for any state or regional sponsorship?
> 
> ...


so you applied for 190 or 189? ANZSCO Code? Points?


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> so you applied for 190 or 189? ANZSCO Code? Points?


Hi TheExpatriate,

I have applied for 189 ANZCO code 261313 and Points - 60
Age - 30 points
Education qualification - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Australian Study requirements - 5 points

Thanks
Prashanth.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

mojmoj said:


> Thank you very much for your feedback. But I also heard couple of cases who got invitations with 55 points but with long wait.
> 
> Additionally, will I've any advantage if I submit now and update application on November 2014 to with my current employment date so that 60 points are considered?
> 
> ...


Hi

How many points did you get for your degree by ACS? Which Software Engineering degree you have?

One of my friend has BS Hons (4 Years) in Software Engineering from City University Peshwar? Do you think he is eligible for 15 points.

Thanks


----------



## samual john (Oct 24, 2015)

*Still no invite *

Hi All

I have submitted my EOI on 11th August 2015 for both 189 and 190 (NSW). However, I have not received yet an invite. My points are 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 and I have applied for 261313 (Software Engineer). It is almost 2 months and 15 days now. Can anyone let me know why there is a delay in the invite for for both 189 as well as for 190?:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

samual john said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 11th August 2015 for both 189 and 190 (NSW). However, I have not received yet an invite. My points are 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 and I have applied for 261313 (Software Engineer). It is almost 2 months and 15 days now. Can anyone let me know why there is a delay in the invite for for both 189 as well as for 190?:confused2::confused2::confused2:


Hi Samual,

There are many waiting with hope. Please follow this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-eagerly-awaiting-november-2015-round-5.html

60 pointers backlog have not moved this month and people from May are still waiting.


----------



## samual john (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks Krish


----------



## Amourage (Oct 22, 2015)

*261313 - 60 pointers*

Hi guys,
It's been more than 3 months I've been reading the comments on this forum. I live in Australia and I submitted EOI for 261313 on 12/06/2015 with 60 points. 

After 3 months of waiting, I came to conclusion that it's going to be kinda impossible for me to get the invitation before 2016. So I decided to do the NAATI exam to become a 65 pointer. I made it through and passed the exam. Then after updating EOI (65 points) on 28/Oct/2015, I got my invitation after 3 weeks on 23/Oct/2015. 
What I'm trying to express is that guys, do whatever it takes to increase your points, I know it's very hard but competition for 261313 is even much more harder. Do not waste the time, increase your points and then you'd be invited faster.
Hope everyone gets the invitation very soon.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Amourage said:


> Hi guys,
> It's been more than 3 months I've been reading the comments on this forum. I live in Australia and I submitted EOI for 261313 on 12/06/2015 with 60 points.
> 
> After 3 months of waiting, I came to conclusion that it's going to be kinda impossible for me to get the invitation before 2016. So I decided to do the NAATI exam to become a 65 pointer. I made it through and passed the exam. Then after updating EOI (65 points) on 28/Oct/2015, I got my invitation after 3 weeks on 23/Oct/2015.
> ...


Certainly it is true but were you in a hurry? I mean I think waiting for more than 4 months is not a problem for me really.


----------



## Amourage (Oct 22, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Certainly it is true but were you in a hurry? I mean I think waiting for more than 4 months is not a problem for me really.


Yes, I was in hurry, because my ACS assessment expired in December and also my current visa (Graduate visa) expires on 28/Oct/2015.

But the point is that as many graduates in Australia do the professional year, they gain an extra 5 points which increases their point to 65. Having said this, most of 261313 applicants have got 65 points, that's why on every invitation round, cut-off is 65.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Amourage said:


> Yes, I was in hurry, because my ACS assessment expired in December and also my current visa (Graduate visa) expires on 28/Oct/2015.
> 
> But the point is that as many graduates in Australia do the professional year, they gain an extra 5 points which increases their point to 65. Having said this, most of 261313 applicants have got 65 points, that's why on every invitation round, cut-off is 65.


Oh okay that makes sense. I still believe that Professional Year is an intelligent scam. I would rather sit a PTE exam to boost my English score. But you got to tell the fact here. The cut-off is usually 60. Look at previous rounds. Plus, other than your ACS assessment, you can go back to your country and still can apply though


----------



## Amourage (Oct 22, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Oh okay that makes sense. I still believe that Professional Year is an intelligent scam. I would rather sit a PTE exam to boost my English score. But you got to tell the fact here. The cut-off is usually 60. Look at previous rounds. Plus, other than your ACS assessment, you can go back to your country and still can apply though


I could come back, but I have a job in Australia which do not want to lose it. On top of that, It's been 4 years that I built a new life in Australia and do not want to start from scratch.
In addition, with the new cut-off result published today on skillSelect website in regard to round 9 Oct and also the cut-off of 23 Oct, I see that the cut-off has been stick on 65 points, so it's a bit tricky and maybe long wait for 60 points.


----------



## PAP (Jan 6, 2016)

Submitted EOI for 261313 with 65 points, on Jan 2016.
Can anyone tell, for how long I will have to wait..?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

PAP said:


> Submitted EOI for 261313 with 65 points, on Jan 2016.
> Can anyone tell, for how long I will have to wait..?


Until next Friday, probably.


----------



## ahsolanki (Jan 30, 2016)

*Subclass 489*

I have submitted in same month with 60 points, don't know howmuch time will I have to wait ?


----------

